# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Jinda Hotel (3 sao) - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Địa chỉ :* 
No. 877 North Road of Chouzhou, Yiwu

*Địa điểm :*
Thông tin và khoảng cách từ khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel đến các nơi quan trọng: Khoảng cách từ khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel đến các địa điểm quan trọng:

*Dịch vụ khách sạn :*
Khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel được tổ chức theo chức năng và cung cấp nhiều dịch vụ tiện nghi: Với khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel, khách hàng được sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ và trang thiết bị mang lại sự thoải mái, Tại khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel có trung tâm thương mại được trang bị đầy đủ dành cho các danh nhân: bạn cũng có thể sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ văn phòng tại đây, Dịch vụ chăm sóc trị liệu sức khỏe được chú trọng phát triển đặc biệt tại khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel, Trong khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel có rất nhiều loại hình vui chơi giải trí, Khách sạnYiwu Jinda Hotel có nhiều khu vực và các dụng cụ để chơi thể thao, Các nhà hàng của khách sạn Yiwu Jinda Hotel cho nhiều lựa chọn với các món ăn Trung Quốc và quốc tế.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------

